# Do I need a 460?



## jlightning (Sep 15, 2012)

For some reason I think I need more saw and have been thinking of selling my 390 for a 460.  My 390 has never let me down and to be honest I still use the safety chains, so im sure it would cut better w/ a chisel chain.  I live in Eastern PA so I run into the occasional large oak but mostly cut ash and maple w/ a 20" bar on the 390.  The weight of the two saws is close w/ the 460 being a bit heavier but also having alot more power and also giving me the option of putting on a bigger bar for the occasional monster.  So should I take the plunge and get a sweet pro saw, or maybe port my 390 and start using chisel chains.  I should also mention i have never had the pleasure of using a pro saw so I dont have much to compare to my 390.


----------



## muncybob (Sep 15, 2012)

Switch to the chisel chain, cheaper alternative and I think you'll be a happy camper esp. since your 390 has always done the job.

With that said, just like firewood.... one can never have too many saws!


----------



## wishlist (Sep 15, 2012)

Go for it!  I had a farm boss for years, bought new in 94 and it aways did the job as well but I started looking into bigger bars for some larger trees I had lined up. Sold the farm boss on eBay for 250 ( dang good for a old saw) and bought a new 460 . I always ask myself would I do that purchase again? Yep! In a heartbeat, well worth the $ and any opinion more enjoyable cutting wood. There's advantages to running a 25" bar for instance, not bending over so much.... It will however go thru gas much, much faster.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 15, 2012)

The 390 will sell easily, especially if you use the words "farm boss" in the ad.

If you've got the extra coin, then go for a 460. My main bar for my 372 is a 20" and it is a dream to cut with.

Doubt like has been said, you'd ever regret the purchase.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 15, 2012)

Another question I am having a hard time answering is what size bar is appropriate on a 460 w/ my cutting needs?  Some say its a waste to put a 20" bar on a 460 and others say a 20" bar works great on a 460?  So far a 20" bar has been plenty but eventually im going to run into a tree that a 20" bar isnt enough.  I was thing about a 25" bar....hows the balance w/ that size bar on a 460?


----------



## JustWood (Sep 15, 2012)

I wood try a chisel chain before taking the plunge to a 460. You're out $15 instead of $1000.
I've cut alot of BIG timber with a 046 MAG/20" bar combo. It runs a 20" great.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually I have a great Husky dealer down the road vs 2 ok stihl dealers so I was thinking about looking at a 372xp but have no experience w/ huskys.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 15, 2012)

I think im sticking w/ a 20" bar for now regardless of, what saw I go with.  Hows the balance w/ a 20" bar on a 460 and 372xp?


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 15, 2012)

460 is a wicked fast saw with a 20" bar & handles very well. Heck, I'll throw a 20" on my 064 on occasion. If it were me, I'd go all out & get 20 & 24" bars & chains both, or keep the 390 as a second saw. A C


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 15, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Actually I have a great Husky dealer down the road vs 2 ok stihl dealers so I was thinking about looking at a 372xp but have no experience w/ huskys.


 
Some crazy people like the 372 better  

A 20" is not a waste. I'd have a 20" and a 28" for the bigger stuff.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 15, 2012)

460 all the way even over a 372. 390 is not even in the same ballpark as a 460. Buy it and it will be the last saw you will ever need.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 15, 2012)

If you decide you are willing to take a poor offer on the 390 just to know it will be loved and babied, then send me a message. I've been thinking I don't have enough orange saws lately.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 15, 2012)

The 390 handles most of the hardwood we have, once we get a big ole maple come down I'll use the 660, so if ya have the money grab a 460.

zap


----------



## Thistle (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes. Next question.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 15, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> I wood try a chisel chain before taking the plunge to a 460. You're out $15 instead of $1000.
> I've cut alot of BIG timber with a 046 MAG/20" bar combo. It runs a 20" great.


 
I'd muffler mod the 390, re-tune, and throw on a 33RSC72 chain and see how you like it.  If you decide after that ($30 venture, tops.  The muffler mod is a freebie.  ) that you still want mo' power, then go for your MS460/372XP.

That MS390 will run a 24" bar pretty comfortably should you need a bit more reach.  If you go the big saw route, I'd skip the 24"/25" bar and keep a 20" on it and a 28" on deck for the monsters.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I will take the plunge and get the big boy saw.  My only dilemma is that the 460 w/ 20" bar will be $900 plus tax and a 372 xp or 576 autotune will only run m?e $790 plus tax if I purchase on the local shops husky demo day coming up.  I am leaning towards the 460 but saving 110 clams would be nice.  Is the 460 that muck better then the huskys?


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 16, 2012)

The 372 is a proven saw. Run it at the demo day and buy it if you like it.

Personally, I'd mod the 390 and buy a good chain, but there is obviously an itch needing scratched.


----------



## Nordic G (Sep 16, 2012)

You need the 460.....you won't regret it.

my 28" bar goes through the gas on my 460, but you can't beat chewing through a 4' diameter log in a few seconds


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Confuse us all and get a 390xp


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 16, 2012)

The 372XP is a nice saw.. But the smile from running my 460, is hard to wipe off. Lasts for days 

As said above, the 20" makes it lightning fast! But you will also want a 24" or 28" for some bigger stuff. Having a couple other Stihls makes having the extra bars, even more worth while. I have 18", 20", 2-24", and a 32 Skip tooth. The 24" is nice. Not a lot of bending over with that on. But it is nose heavy. The 20" is nice, but the 18" is where the best balance is....

Plus it runs fast as Chit with an 18"  

MS-460 Mag - "Yes Please"!


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 16, 2012)

"Is the 460 that muck better then the huskys?"

Nope


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 16, 2012)

jlightning said:


> I think I will take the plunge and get the big boy saw. My only dilemma is that the 460 w/ 20" bar will be $900 plus tax and a 372 xp or 576 autotune will only run m?e $790 plus tax if I purchase on the local shops husky demo day coming up. I am leaning towards the 460 but saving 110 clams would be nice. Is the 460 that muck better then the huskys?


 
If your cuttin' buddies run 372's I'd show up with the 460.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 16, 2012)

jlightning said:


> For some reason I think I need more saw and have been thinking of selling my 390 for a 460. My 390 has never let me down and to be honest I still use the safety chains, so im sure it would cut better w/ a chisel chain. I live in Eastern PA so I run into the occasional large oak but mostly cut ash and maple w/ a 20" bar on the 390. The weight of the two saws is close w/ the 460 being a bit heavier but also having alot more power and also giving me the option of putting on a bigger bar for the occasional monster. So should I take the plunge and get a sweet pro saw, or maybe port my 390 and start using chisel chains. I should also mention i have never had the pleasure of using a pro saw so I dont have much to compare to my 390.


 
Keep the 390 AND get a 460 but SKIP the chisel bit - you want a round bit skip tooth.  For both saws.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I will have to sell the 390 for partial funding on the 460.  Will a basic rollamatic bar from my 390 work on a 460?  What are the advantages of the "pro" bars?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 17, 2012)

Pro bars are solid 1 piece of steel with a replaceable sprocket nose.Cheaper lighter duty/consumer bars are 3 piece laminated construction.Higher quality/more wear resistant steel with the pro bars also.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> I think I will take the plunge and get the big boy saw. My only dilemma is that the 460 w/ 20" bar will be $900 plus tax and a 372 xp or 576 autotune will only run m?e $790 plus tax if I purchase on the local shops husky demo day coming up. I am leaning towards the 460 but saving 110 clams would be nice. Is the 460 that muck better then the huskys?


 
Now your splitting hairs but with out question in my mine 460! Spend the 110.00 oh and get a little bigger bar!


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> For some reason I think I need more saw and have been thinking of selling my 390 for a 460. My 390 has never let me down and to be honest I still use the safety chains, so im sure it would cut better w/ a chisel chain. I live in Eastern PA so I run into the occasional large oak but mostly cut ash and maple w/ a 20" bar on the 390. The weight of the two saws is close w/ the 460 being a bit heavier but also having alot more power and also giving me the option of putting on a bigger bar for the occasional monster. So should I take the plunge and get a sweet pro saw, or maybe port my 390 and start using chisel chains. I should also mention i have never had the pleasure of using a pro saw so I dont have much to compare to my 390.


 
Well....I'm in the market for a 60+cc good used saw. Been trying to nail a Home Depot Makita 6401.  I could get interested in a 390 Stihl with a known track record....and I'm in Western NJ....

Just sayin is all.....


----------



## Nixon (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd say get the 460, and never look back . Great saw ! Stihl's just starting to release the ms461,so the 460 will become harder to find . And , having said that, I don't believe the 461 will come for less $$.  
Get the 460 , put it in a log , and I guarantee you that you'll have and ear to ear grin , and the price will be forgotten .


----------



## computeruser (Sep 17, 2012)

MS460, dual-port muffler cover, and a 20"/28" bar pair should make for a very versatile saw.  Big enough to cut up the big stuff, light enough to not beat you up.

The comment heard from some that a 460 needs a bigger bar than the 18-20" in order to justify its displacement is a comment being made from the perspective of someone doing American-style felling work in softwood, not blocking up hardwood firewood.  The feller is not cutting the same log every 16-20" whereas the firewood guy is.

FWIW, I run a Dolmar 7900/28", Husqvarna 272/20", and Stihl 044/20", for my bigger saws.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Unfortunately I will have to sell the 390 for partial funding on the 460. Will a basic rollamatic bar from my 390 work on a 460? What are the advantages of the "pro" bars?


The Stihl ES "wide" bars are a personal favorite because of the top-notch construction and durability, I favor the wide nose for the occasional plunge cut. Heavy mothers tho and once I get out over 24" I start thinking about a lightweight bar. 

Bars are interchangeable between the 390 and the 460.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 17, 2012)

Nixon said:


> I'd say get the 460, and never look back . Great saw ! Stihl's just starting to release the ms461,so the 460 will become harder to find . *And , having said that, I don't believe the 461 will come for less $$.*
> Get the 460 , put it in a log , and I guarantee you that you'll have and ear to ear grin , and the price will be forgotten .


 
Nor will it be a better saw


----------



## jlightning (Sep 17, 2012)

So what are the "advancements" on the 461?  I didn't see it on the stihl site.  Im bummed that stihl got rid of the 440 and am now worried that I may miss out on a 460 if I don't move fast!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2012)

The 441 has the new air filtration (like Husqvarna) and also auto tune.

So just guessing, but I am sure most (All Saw Manuf are gonna have to comply w/ regulations) are gonna go with both of those features. As the centrifuge air intake and auto tune is the way of the future. As much as we may not want it. Its Emissions and EPA garbage. 

I have my 3 staple saws now. The 455 said good-bye this weekend. Traded 2 tons of Softwood Pellets for it!  Good saw, but with a MS-260, 036, and an MS-460, I didnt need it.  The 460 has the Dual Port on it and High jet richened slightly... Runs ridiculous. Ridiculous!


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 17, 2012)

You can still get the 440, I just saw one on the shelf at a dealer today!


----------



## Nixon (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> So what are the "advancements" on the 461?  I didn't see it on the stihl site.  Im bummed that stihl got rid of the 440 and am now worried that I may miss out on a 460 if I don't move fast!


As to the 461 , don't know if it's an advancement , or just an EPA concession .  Same with the 440 .  Time will tell.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 17, 2012)

Seems like the 441 has gotten some good reviews though?  I have to admit I did look at one and the specs are close to a 460.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Seems like the 441 has gotten some good reviews though?  I have to admit I did look at one and the specs are close to a 460.


A 441 is not a 460 . Get the 460 and be done with it . Seriously ,don't make things so hard . Of course you might consider a 390 xp ,or 395 xp .... They'll destroy either of the saws you've mentioned . But then that's for another thread .


----------



## jlightning (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for my indecision, im having a hard time making my choice w/ all the options out there.  Pretty sure its gonna be a 460 though!  I have a feeling if i dont get one ill always wonder if the 460 would have been a better saw!


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Sorry for my indecision, im having a hard time making my choice w/ all the options out there. Pretty sure its gonna be a 460 though! I have a feeling if i dont get one ill always wonder if the 460 would have been a better saw!


 
No you won't wonder, eventually you'll drive yourself nuts & go buy one no matter what else you have, then you'll kick yourself for not buying it in the first place. If I could only have one saw, it would be the 460. 
BTW: I'm still lookin for a clean used one. A C


----------



## Nixon (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Sorry for my indecision, im having a hard time making my choice w/ all the options out there.  Pretty sure its gonna be a 460 though!  I have a feeling if i dont get one ill always wonder if the 460 would have been a better saw!


No apology needed . Get the 460 . It's a Stihl classic.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2012)

Nixon said:


> No apology needed . Get the 460 . It's a Stihl classic.



Agree with Nixon, no apologies.

Here is a pic. In case you forgot already.....  With Dual port muffler (look close on right)   Smiles all day long.....


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Dex, that saw would cut alot more wood if you'd stop setting it down to take pics of it!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2012)

I cant stop.... I have more pics of it, than I do my Wife! 

Besides. I have enough wood for several years.  Takin my time now


----------



## heaterman (Sep 17, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Actually I have a great Husky dealer down the road vs 2 ok stihl dealers so I was thinking about looking at a 372xp but have no experience w/ huskys.


 
Don't know what price they are getting for them in your neck of the woods but the new Husqvarna 562 is nearly beyond belief. It's3-4 pounds lighter than a 372. Virtually the same cutting speed unless you have a 24" bar with all of it buried in a piece of oak, auto tuning of the carb (actually closer to fuel injection) unreal throttle response. A friend who has used Husky and Stihl all his life cutting wood as a pro told the 562 is going to stand the saw industry on its ear.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2012)

My BIL has a 562XP. Although its a nice saw. There is no replacement for displacement.

Its still 59cc's st the end of the day.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

jlightning said:


> So what are the "advancements" on the 461? I didn't see it on the stihl site. Im bummed that stihl got rid of the 440 and am now worried that I may miss out on a 460 if I don't move fast!


 


Nixon said:


> As to the 461 , don't know if it's an advancement , or just an EPA concession . Same with the 440 . Time will tell.


 
Just a wild-ass guess but I'm sure the move to the 461 will much like the 440 -> 441. Stratocharged motor, air filtration improvements, AV improvements and of course mTronic/AutoTune.  Fuel economy improvements to the 460 would be welcome.  That's exactly what a stratocharged motor should deliver in addition to improved emissions.

MS261, MS362, and the MS441 all are getting good marks in the field.

If done right, and so far so good, AutoTune/mTronic could be as welcome and ubiquitous on saws as EFI is on todays cars and trucks.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 18, 2012)

I kind of like the idea of an auto tune carb since I don't know how to tune a carb correctly.  I think I am going to mess w/ my 180 before I play w/ a 460!  If you were to switch from a 20" bar to a 32" bar on an auto tune saw it also adjusts the carb for the bar size I assume?  The guy at the Husky store didnt have a straight answer for me and the husky web site doesnt mention it either.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 18, 2012)

jlightning said:


> I kind of like the idea of an auto tune carb since I don't know how to tune a carb correctly. I think I am going to mess w/ my 180 before I play w/ a 460! If you were to switch from a 20" bar to a 32" bar on an auto tune saw it also adjusts the carb for the bar size I assume? The guy at the Husky store didnt have a straight answer for me and the husky web site doesnt mention it either.


 
Nope, it will adjust mixture to match load on the saw within certain parameters. Saw has no clue what size bar you put on it. A C


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Nope, it will adjust mixture to match load on the saw within certain parameters. Saw has no clue what size bar you put on it. A C


 
Nor should it matter.  Changing bar sizes shouldn't affect your carb tuning at all.  Adjust the oiler and get on with it.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2012)

jlightning said:


> Seems like the 441 has gotten some good reviews though? I have to admit I did look at one and the specs are close to a 460.


 

Fuel mileage is where a 441 has its real advantage, but if your needing it for monster logs then the 460 is the answer. You just need to know where your average log will be. I seem to get everything 40+ because no one else can handle them. If I had my own forest I would lean towards the 441.


----------



## jlightning (Sep 22, 2012)

I just picked up my 460!  I cant wait to use it but im off to work.  Its wearing a 20" bar w/ a chisel chain.  I figure i will pick up a 28" bar soon now that i have a saw that can handle one!  Thank for the advice everyone!


----------



## jlightning (Sep 22, 2012)

The guy at the shop said that if i would want to tune the carb i would have to bring it to the shop?  He said that for some reason i would not be able to do it myself?  Is this true?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2012)

jlightning said:


> The guy at the shop said that if i would want to tune the carb i would have to bring it to the shop?  He said that for some reason i would not be able to do it myself?  Is this true?



Should just take a small flathead screwdriver? Thats how mine is? Maybe for warranty reasons? 

Keep it "Four stroking" and its all good.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 22, 2012)

jlightning said:


> The guy at the shop said that if i would want to tune the carb i would have to bring it to the shop? He said that for some reason i would not be able to do it myself? Is this true?


 
HAha, I can tune a saw but not a fish!  Listen to the sound wave you eiter get it or you dont! 
http://web.archive.org/web/20051018212959/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Should just take a small flathead screwdriver? Thats how mine is? Maybe for warranty reasons?
> 
> Keep it "Four stroking" and its all good.


 
Should have gotten a scrench, safety glasses, and a tuning screwdriver with the saw. They ship with every new saw.

Jay's link is good but I like this one better. Absolutely no reason you _can't _DIY but if you're not comfortable with it then having the dealer do it is probably for the best.



Big mofo of a motor makes it real easy to hear what's going on.


----------

